
Argument against Meritocracy. Can equality and hierarchy coexist? [video] - __Joker
https://iai.tv/video/against-meritocracy
======
zunzun
Would arguments against meritocracy apply to hospital surgeons?

------
java-man
let's have less competent make the decisions! what could go wrong?

